

Spotify makes offline mode available to Premium Subscribers - Kuytu
https://www.spotify.com/blog/archives/2009/10/01/spotify-goes-offline/

======
oyving
I hope this and the mobile client gives enough incentive for people to sign up
for the premium accounts. Spotify is a great product that I enjoy on a daily
basis, and I would hate to see it go under.

